# crawfish question!



## BIGFISH1985 (Apr 4, 2008)

I live in Girard,ohio and I love crawfish. Where is a good place to go and trap some crawfish around Girard ? This will be my first time trapping them so I have no clue where to start like what bait to use etc. I read that the best bait to use is fish heads or fish guts in a bait box. I just don't know where to even look to start trapping them any info would be greatly appreciated.


----------



## loves2fishinohio (Apr 14, 2011)

I use a closed trap (they enter one side can't get back out, and bait with fish carcasses. I find a good stream with slow moving water and set the trap. If you are in deep water make sure you remember where you set it if you don't wanna tie a float to it. I used to use floats until my traps kept getting robbed so now I just remember where I set it.


----------



## DLarrick (May 31, 2011)

can of tuna works great. Don't fully remove the lid. Just make a couple openings around the rim to let the juice out.


----------



## ezbite (May 25, 2006)

go to mosquito lake causeway or dam with a long handle net and headlamp and you can catch a 5 gallon bucket of them.


----------



## SmittyN330 (May 17, 2013)

Would assume the mahoning and shenango would be pretty good. Shoreline of Lake Erie's got plenty as well.


----------

